# Mesh networks - bypassing Big Brother



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2014)

This is something I hadn't heard of before and it has implications for oppressive governments that try to clamp down on dissent.
It could also have ramifications for commercial service providers.



> *How Hong Kong Protesters Are Connecting, Without Cell Or Wi-Fi Networks*
> 
> by Elise Hu
> 
> ...


----------

